# Need artificial "flames"



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

My son is going to be in a "rocket" of sorts with flames coming out the bottom. I am at a loss to figure out a good solution to the flames looking like flames (instead of a multicolored skirt)
What material/method can I use to create the flame illusion (cheaply). I have the option of stringin mini LED lights around the top of the "rocket nozzle" if that helps.

Thanks.

My MS paint sketch-up can be found in my pics under "2009 stuff"

oh, let's try this


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

If you use the orange or red LED's, I would suggest using the blowing silk flame effect. Cut some white silk into flame shaped pieces and attach these to small PC cooling fans. You can get nice, compact, yet effective PC cooling fans at radio shack. These can safely run off of a 9 volt battery. You can get the 9 volt battery hook up clip and a toggle switch at Radio Shack as well. 

I have used this set up for small flame effects and in a non Halloween application, to keep my paintball mask from fogging. It is safe and easy to hook up.

Eric


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

It's a kids costume so you can get away with almost anything. I tend to overdo things I do for my kids , wife has to remind me it's not a contest.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> If you use the orange or red LED's, I would suggest using the blowing silk flame effect. Cut some white silk into flame shaped pieces and attach these to small PC cooling fans. You can get nice, compact, yet effective PC cooling fans at radio shack. These can safely run off of a 9 volt battery. You can get the 9 volt battery hook up clip and a toggle switch at Radio Shack as well.
> 
> I have used this set up for small flame effects and in a non Halloween application, to keep my paintball mask from fogging. It is safe and easy to hook up.
> 
> Eric


The fans would be cool but I can't burden the boy with too much gear, he is a twiggy 5 yr old. I will take a look at my local textiles store to see if I can find some solid colors of silk to layer for the effect.




Sychoclown said:


> It's a kids costume so you can get away with almost anything. I tend to overdo things I do for my kids , wife has to remind me it's not a contest.


That's blasphemy, you can never "overdo" it on Halloween.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

The cooling fans are only about 2" square and weigh a few ounces. It really wouldn't add any substantive weight to the costume. I use these in my paintball mask. They are small, safe and quiet. The whole setup would weigh as much as two 9v batteries. It is just a thought, if you want to add motion for about $10.

Eric


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

It would be "neat" but I am already going to have 2 sets of mini LED lights in there, each having 3 AA battery packs. I would like the have the flames be non-mistakable as flames but movement is secondary....possibly tercerary to durability.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That makes sense. Be sure to post a photo. It sounds like a cool costume!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

You bet I'll post photo's. I am making another thread right now asking for some idea's on another kids costume. Take a look at that one and see if you have any ideas for me.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Forget the "Flame Look". This is an UFO from a highly advanced civilization. They have no need for simple reaction engines.

Seriously. go get a few cans of Canned Air (the type used to clean electronics). Figure a way to mount them in the costume UPSIDE DOWN with them vented through the costume. Fabricate a way to trigger them and INSTANT TRHUSTERS. (give it a try, turn canned air upside down and you get a nice cloud of ice particles).

Just make sure he only does it around adult supervision.


----------



## Mrs.Anthony337 (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think the flamed look is best. What about a red/rose/orange/yellow sheered material -to duplicate the "beam" that tends to radiate from many UFO's? Sewn to hang down in a tube like fashion around his legs- below the ship?


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Mrs.Anthony337 said:


> I don't think the flamed look is best. What about a red/rose/orange/yellow sheered material -to duplicate the "beam" that tends to radiate from many UFO's? Sewn to hang down in a tube like fashion around his legs- below the ship?


Ah yes, this is more the input I am looking for! Flames are very 50's UFO but easily recognisable...I will look for some material to recreate the "beam" look.

As for the canned air idea, I might as well set him up with a fire extinguisher and a 4 port manifold .....now that would be the stuff.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

churchofsubgenius said:


> Ah yes, this is more the input I am looking for! Flames are very 50's UFO but easily recognisable...I will look for some material to recreate the "beam" look.
> 
> As for the canned air idea, I might as well set him up with a fire extinguisher and a 4 port manifold .....now that would be the stuff.


Just maker sure it's a CO2 extinguisher, the chemical ones make a mess.


----------

